# My three at the beach



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

It's taken me ages to do this. this was a couple of month's ago


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovely picsmaking me feel cold with the recent weather we've had though!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Lovely picsmaking me feel cold with the recent weather we've had though!


I know hard to believe they were take in november isn't it


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Wonderful pictures, they all looked like they really enjoyed themsleves. I wish we lived closer to the beach


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> Wonderful pictures, they all looked like they really enjoyed themsleves. I wish we lived closer to the beach


So do i. We're about an hour's drive away, So we tend to make a day of it we find a nice pub for lunch on the was home


----------



## Michelle.... (Jan 6, 2010)

Congratulations you must be very proud....took you how long to work out how to do it....  

The dogs are looking fab...they look like they love it at the beach...and we know you love stopping off at the pub on the way home.....


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Michelle.... said:


> Congratulations you must be very proud....took you how long to work out how to do it....
> 
> The dogs are looking fab...they look like they love it at the beach...and we know you love stopping off at the pub on the way home.....


. Well the poor dog's and oh need a drink


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

aw I found them  great pics mate they look like they are having an absolute ball


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Fab. pics Christine, i so want another dog.*


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

hurray! some pics


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Fab. pics Christine, i so want another dog.*


I want one more springer



corrine3 said:


> hurray! some pics


I got there in the end didn't i?


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Yey, well done. 10 out of 10  I love dogs at the seaside and in the sea


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Just gorgeous!!

You can always have mine...........


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

alaun said:


> Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks


Lmao i've sooo been waiting for that one


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks great fun to me!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

thank's, they all love the beach


----------



## Michelle.... (Jan 6, 2010)

alaun said:


> Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks


Badgers mum an old dog....new tricks.....  i will have you know BM has a good few tricks up her sleeve...but cant post on here i will be banned!!..... hmy: :wink:


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Michelle.... said:


> Badgers mum an old dog....new tricks.....  i will have you know BM has a good few tricks up her sleeve...but cant post on here i will be banned!!..... hmy: :wink:


No you get banned never . you cheeky pup


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I love them piccies, they are loving the water arnt they. That is the only thing I miss about moving aways from Pembrokesire,,,,,,,,the beaches, we always had a good choice of what beach to go to, now we got to travel to the nearest one. Love your dogs, one looks like my Benji lolol


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I love them piccies, they are loving the water arnt they. That is the only thing I miss about moving aways from Pembrokesire,,,,,,,,the beaches, we always had a good choice of what beach to go to, now we got to travel to the nearest one. Love your dogs, one looks like my Benji lolol


they love if, Ben the springer was so scared of water to begin with i used to have to go a bit further each time. He love's it now


----------

